# 220v plug question



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi all, 
Just got my bandsaw.. Laguna 14bx. I have 1 220v in my shop for my table saw, and the plugs are different (table saw different than Laguna). Should I cut the Laguna plug and install one that works with my current plug, or run a second outlet for my bandsaw and install the right outlet??


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes, just change the plug. Check the NEMA code for the allowable amperage for the type of plug that you use. Remember it is always safe to plug a machine into a higher amperage circuit but not the reverse.

The 230 volt plug/receptacle system is more amperage sensitive than the 115 volt ones. 
Think of the clothes dryer vs. the table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are 240 v adaptors ......*

Marinas and RVs use a variety of 240 receptacles so they make adaptors to make proper connections without cutting and changing out the plugs each time:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=240v+plu...326337&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_4wamk9lmkl_e


https://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Wiring-Devices-Light-Controls-Plug-Adapters/N-5yc1vZcjvp



Yes, a separate circuit and receptacle would be best, but for short term, just find the correct adaptor OR go to your commercial electrical supplier and they will fit you up with all the components. Take a photo of the recptacle you currently have for best results.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I would add a receptacle that matches the plug. What amperage plug is on the cord? Look at the NEMA configurations if you aren't able to tell from looking at the plug.

Laguna used that plug for a reason and the receptacle and entire circuit, including wiring and breaker, should match.

David


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Provide a photo of your receptacle and take to the store. Unless it's a welding or dryer type receptacle it will probably be a fairly standard 220v receptacle on a 20 amp breaker. Check your breaker panel to be sure -- a 20 or 30 amp breaker will be fine.


If your current 220v circuit works now, there's no reason to install anything, use adaptors, or rewire.


There's nothing sacred about the 220v plug on your Laguna. If you match a new plug to your receptacle, take off the old plug and put the new one on. It's three wires. It's just that simple.


Many people will make this easy adjustment as complicated as they can for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rhaugle said:


> Hi all,
> Just got my bandsaw.. Laguna 14bx. I have 1 220v in my shop for my table saw, and the plugs are different (table saw different than Laguna). Should I cut the Laguna plug and install one that works with my current plug, or run a second outlet for my bandsaw and install the right outlet??


Either way would work but I would be inclined to make all the outlets uniform with the most common 220v plug available to you. I've worked at places that had hanging locking plugs and we had to make an adapter to be able to move some of the smaller equipment around to more convenient locations.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

To follow up with what Steve said about making them all the same, if you do that pick the higher amperage plug/receptacle. If your table saw is 220v 15a and the Laguna is 220v 20a then upgrade the plug on your table saw. Don't go the other way putting a 15a on the Laguna. 

David


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

I just installed 6 additional 220 circuits in my shop using the same receptacle type seen here and replaced the existing 220v receptacles with the same.


The plugs were different on a couple of 220v tools so it was easy to take the old ones off and add the new ones.


If you notice I did not use a twist-and-lock setup. I attach a velcro cord wrap around the plug cord near the end and around the receptacle conduit so I can easily disconnect yet keep the plug at the receptacle. Works great.



Now everything matches. No adapters needed.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Currently have this for my table saw


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Bandsaw came with this


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Change the receptacle as in my post above to match your bandsaw plug and change the plug on the table saw.


It will cost about $15 and a little time, but it will bring you up to date.


I might be wrong, but very few 220v tools come with your table saw plug type.


And before people get upset and starting crying, putting a 20 amp receptacle on a 30 amp circuit is OK as your table saw and bandsaw will draw about 10 amps.


However, you can always replace the 30 amp breaker to a 20 amp breaker for $10.


So for 25 bucks total, you can plug away without fear.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

sgcz75b said:


> Change the receptacle as in my post above to match your bandsaw plug and change the plug on the table saw.
> 
> 
> It will cost about $15 and a little time, but it will bring you up to date.
> ...


I have a 30 amp in there now... I planned to get a welder when I installed this, bit don't think that's happening anymore. Bandsaw pulls 9.8 amps and the TS is only 6.5... so replace with a 20 amp breaker would be best?
Also, the cord on my bandsaw is not long enough with where I have to put the saw, so I will be replacing the power cord, so I can put any plug on it


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Leave the breaker as is, if it is all up to code, you may need the 30 amp in the future.

If you don't mind swapping tool cords easiest way is to make up an extension cord that fits existing outlet and bandsaw will plug into it.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Rhaugle said:


> I have a 30 amp in there now... I planned to get a welder when I installed this, bit don't think that's happening anymore. Bandsaw pulls 9.8 amps and the TS is only 6.5... so replace with a 20 amp breaker would be best?
> Also, the cord on my bandsaw is not long enough with where I have to put the saw, so I will be replacing the power cord, so I can put any plug on it



I've used a 220v 20 amp receptacle with 20 amp plug on a 30 amp breaker successfully. 



As to replacing the power cord you could use 14 ga "S" type 3 wire, but I always go with a 12 ga "S" type 3 wire. Not much difference in cost, but I like the larger diameter wire. It's about 1.50 a foot at Home Depot.


You might pickup an extra receptacle, plug, and box, and using the 12 ga "S" type 3-wire, make yourself a nice 220v extension cord.


Installing additional 220v circuits is not difficult, but I understand the reluctance of many to get inside the "BOX." Maybe you have a qualified friend who really knows what they're doing to wire you in a couple more 220v circuits. Watch while they work, ask questions, and you'll be able to do it yourself next time. Use good sense - if you'll respect electricity and pay strict attention to the safety process, you can do it.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

sgcz75b said:


> Rhaugle said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 30 amp in there now... I planned to get a welder when I installed this, bit don't think that's happening anymore. Bandsaw pulls 9.8 amps and the TS is only 6.5... so replace with a 20 amp breaker would be best?
> ...


Sadly my box is full! So I have to use the same breaker. I like the extension cable l cord idea!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rhaugle said:


> Currently have this for my table saw


That's probably overkill on the table saw. I doubt you need a 30A plug/receptacle for that unless you have a 3HP motor but at 6.5 amps I doubt it's a 3HP.



Rhaugle said:


> Bandsaw came with this


That's a 15A plug and no need to put a 30A twist lock. You could make an adapter like others have said and then you'll still have the 30A if you ever get the welder. But if that's off the table then you could put a 15A receptacle, change the plug on the TS, and go to a 15A breaker. Or you could leave the 30A breaker if you wanted - the breaker is to protect the wire, not the motor(s).

But I'm not an electrician, no training, yadayadayada… But that's still how I would do it. :wink:

David

PS - I would actually install another receptacle so I didn't have to unplug anything, which is what I did in our shop - everything is plugged in and ready to use at all times.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Rhaugle said:


> Sadly my box is full! So I have to use the same breaker. I like the extension cable l cord idea!



My 200 amp box was full as well, so I installed a 100 amp box off the 200 amp box just for my workshop needs. My dust collector is 220 and since I only operate one tool at a time, there's no chance of an overload. 



I'd still go ahead and change the table saw receptacle and plug to the 20 amp versions, make you a matching extension cord, and you're off to the races.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

sgcz75b said:


> Rhaugle said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly my box is full! So I have to use the same breaker. I like the extension cable l cord idea!
> ...


How do I know which wires need to connect to which leads off the bandsaw? I can see the rest of the wires everywhere else, except the cord from the bandsaw

Which wires on the female extension cord plug


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rhaugle said:


> How do I know which wires need to connect to which leads off the bandsaw? I can see the rest of the wires everywhere else, except the cord from the bandsaw
> 
> Which wires on the female extension cord plug


I wouldn't modify the bandsaw, it's pretty much standard. If I was going to change plugs it would be the table saw. You could also make an extension cord with a twist lock for the table saw outlet that had a plug on the other end to match the bandsaw. With 220v there is two hot wires and one ground wire. It doesn't matter which order you have the two hot wires you just need to make sure you have the correct wire for the ground. On the bandsaw it's the round prong on the plug and the table saw it's the L shaped prong.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

I think I'll just run another line with the right outlet so I'm not always changing the plugs between the tools


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the input, everyone!


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Rhaugle said:


> I think I'll just run another line with the right outlet so I'm not always changing the plugs between the tools



Leave the bandsaw plug alone. That's the best plug for you and all your 220v tools.



The goal is to change the outlet (receptacle) from what you now have, to replace that receptacle with one that matches your bandsaw plug.


Then you'll need to replace the plug on your table saw with one identical to your bandsaw plug.


If you'll take the photos I posted earlier to Home Depot or Lowe's and find an older male employee to help you, you'll get the proper gear.


Then it's a process of cutting the electricity at the main switch so everything is off (have flashlight handy). Take off the switch plate on the 220v outlet, unscrew the outlet, put the green wire to your new plug's green screw, and the other wires (probably black and white, possibly red) and connect those to the sides of the outlet. Screw new outlet back into box, replace outlet cover, and turn the main switch in your breaker box back on.


Now replace the table saw plug. Green wire to green screw, and the black and white wires to the other screws. Tighten everything down.


Plug table saw into new outlet. Turn table saw on. That's it. It almost takes longer to write this than to do the deed!


It really isn't complicated. There's plenty of Youtube videos you can watch to see others do the same steps I've outlined.


You can do this for $15.00. An electrician will charge you a minimum of $150.00 or more.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

sgcz75b said:


> Rhaugle said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll just run another line with the right outlet so I'm not always changing the plugs between the tools
> ...


I wired up a dedicated receptacle just for the bandsaw. So now each tool has their own outlet which is very nice.


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

sgcz75b said:


> Provide a photo of your receptacle and take to the store. Unless it's a welding or dryer type receptacle it will probably be a fairly standard 220v receptacle on a 20 amp breaker. Check your breaker panel to be sure -- a 20 or 30 amp breaker will be fine.
> 
> 
> If your current 220v circuit works now, there's no reason to install anything, use adaptors, or rewire.
> ...


There is a reason for different plugs and it is not to make life difficult or over complicated. If the circuit has a 2O Amp breaker, it should have 20 Amp receptacles. Along comes some guy with a tool with a 30Amp plug, that draws more than 20 Amps and he does what you suggest and puts a 20Amp plug on the tool, plugs it in, turns it on and watches the breaker pop.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When I was a kid and got into woodworking professionally one of my first jobs the shop had a 110v plug wired for 220v and it wasn't marked at all. They put me to sanding cabinets and I get an extension cord and plug it into that outlet and plug in the belt sander I was going to use. I pull the trigger and it sounded like it was going to take flight so I go to the boss and tell him there is something wrong with the sander, it doesn't sound right. Don't you know I got chewed out for plugging in that sander to 220v.


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

sgcz75b said:


> I've used a 220v 20 amp receptacle with 20 amp plug on a 30 amp breaker successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S type wire is rated 600 volts. It may give you a little more insulation thickness but it is bulky and more expensive than SJ, that is rated 300 volts and plenty adequate for 220 unless it will really be physically abused.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

